# I am so excited, but also alittle apprehensive.



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am headed home to my parents house tomorrow morning and I get to see my GIRL! Beau lives with my parents as she is considered the "family dog" and is in love with my Dad and Gramps so to take her away from the only home she's known and away from her constant companion, well I couldn't do it.

So, I get to go visit her tomorrow! I am always so anxious when I leave her because of her age I worry that it will be the last time I get to kiss or cuddle her. She is really "my" dog. Definitely my heart dog through and through.

Anyways, we have plans to bring Beau, Stark, and Senna to Point Pelee for the day but I worry that it will be too much walking for her. She use to love going and hasn't been since the spring.

We do stop and rest every once in awhile but I still worry.

I worry that she will have a heart attack or something silly like that when I take her on long trips.

We are going to still go, spend the day at the beach, hiking, etc. because I know she will enjoy it, I just hope I can enjoy myself and stop being such a worrier. 

Anyone else have these concerns with their older dogs?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Forgot to add: 

Here are some photo's of my girl and I from this past spring at Point Pelee National Park, Ontario. She even got to ride the trolly car!

Waiting to get onto the trolly car that brings us to the point (southern most point in Canada).









On the trolly car. She wasn't too sure at first!



























Finally in the water!









On the way back from the lake. Please don't mind me, I look horrid (a day of hiking will do that).


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice pictures! Beau is a very pretty girl!







How old is she? She looks like she's doing great and enjoyed herself a lot on her adventure.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

It depends on the individual dog and what kind of shape they're in. At 12 years old Chama was still able to do long hikes but I never took her when it was hot out and she was going to be in the direct sun unless she had access to a body of water. I think you just need to keep an eye on her and keep her well hydrated and turn back and/or rest if she's having a hard time. 

Have fun! It's great for their spirit to go on outings. Chama loved going hiking when she was older, even if it was only for 20 minutes.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: KarinNice pictures! Beau is a very pretty girl!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! 

She is a West German Showline.

I love her colouring, my photography just doesn't do her justice.

Beau turned 12 on March 8th of this year.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowIt depends on the individual dog and what kind of shape they're in. At 12 years old Chama was still able to do long hikes but I never took her when it was hot out and she was going to be in the direct sun unless she had access to a body of water. I think you just need to keep an eye on her and keep her well hydrated and turn back and/or rest if she's having a hard time.
> 
> Have fun! It's great for their spirit to go on outings. Chama loved going hiking when she was older, even if it was only for 20 minutes.


At her annual vet visit we did a mulitude of test and the vet concluded that she is as healthy as ever! Which is great, but it still doesn't ease my mind. I worry about her so much.

I know she will enjoy herself, she always does.

Thanks for the reply, I appreciate it!


----------



## Sweet Mammy (Jun 22, 2008)

She is beautiful! Enjoy your visit... I am sure she is enjoying you!!!
Take lots of pictures! My little Queenie was 17 when she passed.
Just love every moment you have, try not to worry about what you cant control.


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

The exercise actually may be beneficial to her as long as water and frequent rests are provided. Shortened jaunts from the old days, but getting out and casually walking is good. Also watch the weight she carries. Lighter means less stress on the heart. Senior diets specially geared might be good to look at if you haven't already.

She looks fantastic!! 

We've a lab who also just turned 12, and isn't as hearty. Besides loss of motor ability he's got Canine Dementia (doggie alzheimer). As others have said, it all depends on the dog... my Aussie was 17 when she passed, and still went with me everywhere up til that tme.


----------

